# Wheel and bath habits



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So I have started discovering Kashi's little quirks now that he is much more comfortable with me. I decided to share some with you guys because they made me giggle ^-^

On his wheel:
- He runs diagonally instead of going straight so he has to stop every minute or so to regain his position :lol:

- When he feels like he needs to poop, he will stop running, aim his little butt to the edge of the wheel so that the poop falls onto the floor -- This has solved the mystery of the pretty much poop-free wheel!

- He prefers to run facing left for some reason... I have had to reconfigure his cage so that his CW no longer slides when he runs! Tonight he started running facing the "wrong" direction, and he walked a couple of steps and was like "wait... this is the wrong way!" and switched positions right away :lol:

In the bath:
I guess he wasn't very comfortable with baths in the past because he used to constantly be on the move, trying to escape. Due to this I started bathing him in the bath tub... I ran his bath last night because he was starting to get smelly (and he had pee on his back >_<) and at first he seemed to be uneasy, running everywhere, trying to find an escape... and then finally he seemed to give up, find himself a spot on the shallowest end and almost lie there in the water :lol:

I gave him a foot bath today because for some reason he had extremely poopie feet today (I actually almost never have to give him foot baths because of the habit he has developed which I have mentioned above), and he instantly did the same thing as the bath from the previous night where he just lies down in the water... I'm taking this as a sign that he is not scared of water anymore, or that he has resigned to his fate xD



What are your hedgie(s)'s habits?


----------



## Jd In Van (Jul 9, 2010)

I have discovered that Quill poops on his wheel right at the begining of the night but after that he uses his litter box. So if I go check on him about 10 pm and wipe off the poop while it's still in one big lump I can save him from spreading it all over his feet and the wheel and save myself the scrubbing in the morning. Which is good cause... 

Quill HATES his foot bath. HATES it. Hates it. Hates it. Hates it. I have never seen him move so quickly or climb anything until I tried to give him a foot bath. It was literally only a 3/4 of an inch of luke warm water and he bolted the heck out of there. I've had better success just soaking a hand cloth and spreading it out on the bottom of a bin so he walks all over it.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That is too funny! Wow, he is so clever to poop off of his wheel like that! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Jd In Van said:


> Quill HATES his foot bath. HATES it. Hates it. Hates it. Hates it. I have never seen him move so quickly or climb anything until I tried to give him a foot bath. It was literally only a 3/4 of an inch of luke warm water and he bolted the heck out of there. I've had better success just soaking a hand cloth and spreading it out on the bottom of a bin so he walks all over it.


:lol: Silly Quilly 
I thought my hedgie was behaving badly in the bath! (He used to attempt climbing out the entire time he was in the bath)



tie-dye hedgie said:


> That is too funny! Wow, he is so clever to poop off of his wheel like that! :lol:


He occasionally misses, though, unfortunately... which is why he is in need of a foot bath at times ^-^


----------



## samfun (Jun 19, 2010)

I used to Remmington a bath in the sink and he HATED it!! He'd allways try to climb out and fall backwards and basically freak out. Now we do bath time in the tub.......and I think he kinda likes it. lol He'll walk around and chill for a while, but he'll only tolerate bath time for 5 minutes then everytime I put my hand in the water he tries to climb up my arm :lol: 
Then after bath time he snuggles up in his blanket on my lap and passes out! lol


----------

